
Virtue Signalling: Saying things violently on Twitter is easier than kindness - epaga
http://new.spectator.co.uk/2015/04/hating-the-daily-mail-is-a-substitute-for-doing-good/
======
ZeroGravitas
I click on related articles and there's someone wishing a God would strike
down a transgender person they saw on television, using the phrase 'cleanse
our nation of all purulence and disease.’ so it seems saying nasty things is
easier, even when what you're signaling isn't very nice.

------
chazu
I cringe at the trend of describing speech as 'violent'. Its a small but
important distinction between 'violent speech' and 'speech about or
encouraging violence'.

